# Choose 6 - 14 recommendable CDs, illustrating post-1950 classical music



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The title says it all ... suppose there´s a person interested in a varied palette of classical music, including that of the early 20th century, but who hasn´t got a clue about post-1950 works,
and wants a condensed collection representing various trends, in highly recommendable recordings.
What would you choose?

There´s already been a TC list of recommendable works from the period:
http://www.talkclassical.com/37537-top-recommended-post-1950-a.html

the slight difference here is the CD format, and the wish for a condensed collection representing some different styles, plus the bigger room for individual variation.

So: 6 - 14 CDs; 
would prefer that box sets count as the number of CDs in them ...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Shostakovich Symphony No. 10. Karajan/Berlin Philharmonic.

Shostakovich Symphony No. 14. Curtin, Estes, Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra.

Schuman Symphonies No.'s 7, 8, 9, 10. Schwarz/Seattle Symphony.

Mennin Symphony No. 7. Schwarz/Seattle Symphony.

Persichetti Piano Sonatas No.'s 9, 10, 11 and 12. Geoffrey Burleson.

Ives/Brant orchestration of Ives' Concord Piano Sonata. Tilson-Thomas, San Francisco Symphony.
(A fine introduction to Ives' masterpiece which will hopefully lead to listeners discovering the one and only real thing, as a piano sonata.)

OP: Hope these have been helpful. :tiphat:


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Aimard's Ligeti Etudes
https://goo.gl/VPWMcg

Reich Ensemble's Music for 18 Musicans
https://www.discogs.com/Steve-Reich-Music-For-18-Musicians/release/130359

Boiulez conducts Carter, Berio, and others (not all post 1950s):
https://www.discogs.com/Various-Boulez-Schoenberg-Berio-Carter-Kurtág-Xenakis/release/1261415

For a lot of recent works, you really can't be picky on recordings, as there aren't many.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I'll make a list from a guitarist point of view...only solo here 
Britten-Nocturnal w/ Julian Bream (got some other nice modern pieces too)
Berio-Sequenza XI w/ Franz Halasz
Carter-Changes w/ Stefan Östersjö
Davies-Hill Runes w/ Julian Bream!
Denisov-Sonata w/ Xingye Li (also has Ginastera sonata)
Ferneyhough-Kurtze-Schatten w/ Magnus Andersson
Henze-Royal Winter Music w/ David Tanenbaum (my former guitar teacher!)
Lindberg-Mano a mano w/ Timo Korhonen
Nørgård-Tales of a Hand w/ Stefan Östersjö
Rodrigo-Invocacion y danza w/ Marco Socias
Takemitsu-All in Twilight w/ Shin-ichi Fukuda
...there!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2016)

This is probably a lazy cop-out, but if the OP means music identifiable as being post 50s (rather than simply being composed post 50s) then you could do worse than a requisite, random selection of the NEOS box sets from the annual Donaueschinger Musiktage festival. Finger-on-the-pulse at a stroke!


----------



## Jeffrey Smith (Jan 2, 2016)

This set is not a bad place to start even if it comes in at 15 CDs
The Percussions de Strasbourg: 50 Ans set
(Back cover so you can see the music performed)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## Jeffrey Smith (Jan 2, 2016)

StlukesguildOhio said:


>


That would certainly fit the bill, although I would substitute this recording of the Villa Lobos








And sneak in


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

The more I try, the harder this gets. These will do for now.

Ligeti: Chamber concerto, String quartet no.2, Lux aeterna, etc - Boulez et al [DG]
Schnittke: Concerto grosso no.1, Quasi una sonata, etc - Kremer et al [DG]
Glass: Satyagraha - New York City Opera [Sony]
Reich: Different Trains, Electric Counterpoint - Kronos, Metheny [Nonesuch]
Stockhausen: Stimmung - Theatre of Voices [Harmonia Mundi]
Pärt: "Tintinnabuli" - Tallis Scholars [Gimell]
Adams, JL: Become Ocean - Seattle Symphony [Cantaloupe]
Monk: Dolmen Music [ECM New Series]
Bang On A Can Classics [Cantaloupe]
Shostakovich: Symphony no.13 - Barshai [Brilliant]
Lucier: I Am Sitting In A Room - Lucier [Lovely Music]


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

I'll add one:

Cech, Ligeti, Schlee; ORF Edition Zeitton, ORF-Symphonieorchester, Heinz Karl Gruber


----------

